# Moving to Dubai - Ex South African then Ex Namibian now British



## Mandy's (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi this is my very first time on any forum anywhere.

We might be moving to Dubai and wanted to get some background info. Now I know that there are lots of threads that tell me a lot but I just wanted to customise it a bit.

I am married and is a housewife at the moment with two young ones under the age of two. I have three things that really need answering for the moment till I can think up the next.

1. *If we were to rent or buy, where do we settle where there is a good mix of expats?* Born in South Africa and grew up in Namibia and have been in the UK for the last 8 years. Now I don't want to be isolated with just one nationality of expat but want to enjoy the culture and meet many people. Remembering that I have two children and then there is two animals and I do need a garden. *Do the expat group to nationality?*

I remember reading that you should buy close to where you live.

My husband will be working at this address; Al Attar Business Tower, Sheikh Zayed Road.

*What are the areas nearby*?

2. I think that the school system there is that the schools starts in September. Now we might only be moving in September. So what I wanted to know is. *My eldest will be 2 years 5 months when we arrive so is there an urgency to book her into a school/nursery before we arrive or can I do it when I am there?* If it is anything like the UK then booking is essential.
*What is the best site to go to for education for expats kids in Dubai?*

3. *Is there a public transport system to the local "boroughs"?*

I think that that is it for now. I am sure there will still be many questions but I will so much appreciate it if someone can help me out here. I believe asking a person is better than reading a book or writeup on the net.

Thnk you in advance for those who is willing to help

Kind regards


----------



## winky (Jan 25, 2008)

hello,

almost all of dubai is multi national, so no issues there, areas with yards and such would be lakes, spring, meadows, arabian ranches, um sequim, jumeriah etc

school, i put my daughter in nursery at 2.5 and didnt have issues getting her in, but this was a over a year ago and it seems that every month spaces get more and more limited. i would just google dubai nurseries, the majority of them come up. by law kids have to be in school by age 4.

public transport is not great here and is very full and cramped, not really in the burbs yet, but they are building a huge metro system, who knows what that will be like...


----------



## Mandy's (Mar 14, 2008)

Thank you winky.


----------

